# Need Info on an Clear Epoxy



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm trying something new with one of my knife handles. I've recessed a red fish by digging out the wood and going to paint it. There will be some void to fill to level it out with the surface where I can sand it and spray it. What do you pen turners use for a non yellowing, sandable and most important no bubbles filler? Also need what to watch for and such, thanks in advance. I hope I don't ruin a knife, it's one I've already built.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Johnny...on some of the antler handled steak fllippers I just tied them to a thread and dipped them in a quart can of liquid polyurethane..Used probably a half dozen dips per piece. Came out right nice..and if you don't shake up the poly..no bubbles.. Not too sure about your problem. Think some of the more experienced guys on here will chime in soon.. Don't want you to mess up an already completed knife.. (FYI..as I opened and re-opend the poly can..it slowly (over about 3 months) picked up a little yellowish tinge..which didn't make no difference on my handles..just .02) With this method no sanding is needed..it drip dries smooth as a baby's but. lol good luck


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I use a crystal clear poly resin about $50 a gal. Its kinda expensive for a one time use like that. you would only need about 1/2 a oz. I buy it by the gal. I use it tp pour some of my pen blanks. You can get some at Hobby Lobby in a pint or quart can not sure which one it is but its about $20. When you mix in the hardner stir real easy to keep the bubbles out.

There is another thing you can use ,its a 2 part epoxy that if you mix 2 parts equal it will set up clear and hard. I may have some of that. Let me check and I will send you some or bring it by.

Ok checked and I didn't have any left. I need to order a gal. It runs about $60 a gal.


DO NOT USE BOAT FIBERGLASS EPOXY! it will turn all kinds of colors on you. DAMHIKT


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was just sitting here thinking and believe me that is not good. You might want to try this.

Get a can of acetone and a old glass jar with a tight fitting top. Mix in pieces of Plexiglas until you have a good mix. Or till the acetone won't dissolve anymore Plexiglas. You can get the pieces of Plexiglas at home depot or Lowes. Most the time they will give it to you. Keep the jar closed good or it will get hard quick. Now after it all mixed good just pour what you need in a squeeze bottle and put it in the void. 

TRY THIS ON A OLD PIECE OF WOOD FIRST!!



Jim you can also use this same mix to dip pen blanks in to get a glass finish. Just stop up the ends of the tubes so none of it will get into the tube. Then dip and hang till dry then dip the from the other end and hang till dry.

I can't believe I am giving up all my old secrets.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I was just sitting here thinking and believe me that is not good. You might want to try this.
> 
> Get a can of acetone and a old glass jar with a tight fitting top. Mix in pieces of Plexiglas until you have a good mix. Or till the acetone won't dissolve anymore Plexiglas. You can get the pieces of Plexiglas at home depot or Lowes. Most the time they will give it to you. Keep the jar closed good or it will get hard quick. Now after it all mixed good just pour what you need in a squeeze bottle and put it in the void.
> 
> ...


 Bobby, you post things like that someone will look for a still around your house:tongue:. I'll give that a strong thought. Jim, I've used poly and it's yellowed on me esspecially if exposed to sun over time. Maybe it was a cheap brand. Years ago I saw a florist pour some resin in a fake arangement and it looked like crystal clear water when hardened, was hoping someone here knew the name and or how durable the stuff was.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Alumilite Water Clear 2 part urethane resin is what I use to make my "Original Cactus Blanks"™. I use pressure in a pressure vessel, though, to make sure there are minimal bubbles. If you would like, I would be happy to fill it for you (no charge other than return shipping) if you want to send it to me. When done, I will send it back asap. I will even send you a paypal for the cost of the knife since you don't have any reason to trust me. When you get the knife back, you would just refund the money to me. Shoot me a pm if you want to take me up on this.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This guy is well known on some other boards and is trustworthy. Welcome to the board MesquiteMan.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, Bobby! I have been a member here a while, believe it or not, I just have not spent much time here! I think I will change that! Can never have enough Texas turning friends!! I have added 2cool to my favorites.

BTW, are you on IAP and if so, what is your username? If not, how do you know me and that I am trustworthy! Thanks again for the vote of confidence!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

MesquiteMan said:


> Thanks, Bobby! I have been a member here a while, believe it or not, I just have not spent much time here! I think I will change that! Can never have enough Texas turning friends!! I have added 2cool to my favorites.
> 
> BTW, are you on IAP and if so, what is your username? If not, how do you know me and that I am trustworthy! Thanks again for the vote of confidence!


I am Texasbeachbum over there. I do a lot of reading not much posting over there.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I am Texasbeachbum over there. I do a lot of reading not much posting over there.


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

MesquiteMan said:


> Alumilite Water Clear 2 part urethane resin is what I use to make my "Original Cactus Blanks"™. I use pressure in a pressure vessel, though, to make sure there are minimal bubbles. If you would like, I would be happy to fill it for you (no charge other than return shipping) if you want to send it to me. When done, I will send it back asap. I will even send you a paypal for the cost of the knife since you don't have any reason to trust me. When you get the knife back, you would just refund the money to me. Shoot me a pm if you want to take me up on this.


 That is very nice of you for the offer. Can you buy this resin at Hobby Lobby or do you have to get it at a specialty store? If this is special material I'll be shipping it when I finish the painting, but sooner or later if this turns out right I'm going to have to learn how to use it. Thanks, either way I'll be getting back to you.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

johnmyjohn said:


> That is very nice of you for the offer. Can you buy this resin at Hobby Lobby or do you have to get it at a specialty store? If this is special material I'll be shipping it when I finish the painting, but sooner or later if this turns out right I'm going to have to learn how to use it. Thanks, either way I'll be getting back to you.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Alumilite-Water...temQQimsxZ20090909?IMSfp=TL090909176004r18898

Alumilite--it's good stuff

I use envirotex-lite and it can be bought at hobby lobby.

I have some acetone mix Bobby posted if you want it to try. Not very easy to work with but looks good if done. It will harden as soon as the air hits it so you need to be quick and ready LOL


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

The acetone might eat up the acrylic paint I use or make it peel away from the wood. How long Does it take to set up and how hard does that Eviro get?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

EnviroTex lite is a great bartop epoxy and would do a good job as well. It does not get nearly as hard which might be a good thing. The very first cactus pen I made when I was coming up with the idea was made with Envirotex. I actually used it for the first few dozen blanks I produced. Once cured, it will dent with your fingernail but will re-bound and the dent will go away.

The best place to buy Alumilite, if you decided to go that route, is direct from Alumilite at Alumilite.com. Their price on an 8 oz kit is less than the e-bay link above.

I will still be happy to do it for you if you want! I buy Alumilite 10 gallons at a time so I have plenty!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

What is IAP.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Here ya go, Bone

http://www.penturners.org/forum/index.php


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Here ya go, Bone
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/index.php


Thanks Tortuga


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

You can remove the bubbles after you pour with a small torch. Just wave it over the top and they come right to the surface, just don't get to close
to it with the actual flame.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Getting some good info and help, thanks. Never quit learning.


----------

